# Aerial Work Platforms



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey all, 

I just booked a job installing some security cameras and associated gear for Friday. I'm not the one operating the aerial work platform, but I will be in the basket. 

I have a harness, but i am wondering if I need anything other than my standard shock absorbing lanyard. 

If only this was next week, as my working at heights renewal course is tuesday... and I know its covered in that course...

Anyway, some advice on this would be helpful, as I've never worked in an aerial work platform before so I am not sure what I need.

Thanks, 
Kevin.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Harness and lanyard plus anything the site requires like hard hat, etc

Put the tools in a bucket or bag as they get all over the place. (a magnetic bowl also helps to keep the small screws together instead of using the control panel)

As you move so will the basket. Once you except this is normal and its not going to fall over its no big deal. If the person driving is going to travel a distance bend your knees slightly as there's no suspension. 
If its windy you may fell sea sick. If you puke then we are all going to laugh.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

gpop said:


> If its windy you may fell sea sick. If you puke then we are all going to laugh.


I've done work on tower cranes and trees... plus boating... I'm sure I'll be fine lol

Thanks for the tips though.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If only this was next week, as my working at heights renewal course is tuesday... and I know its covered in that course...
> 
> .


Curious, where are you taking the update course? I thought all training providers in the province were shut down?

training was not on the list of “essential service” that came out yesterday.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Just don't have a 15 foot shock absorbing lanyard on a 14 foot lift.

What kind of cameras?

I remember watching a $2K American Dynamics Ultradome I thought was snapped into the base fall about 30 feet. I never knew there was a thousand two hundred and sixty five pieces in one of those.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Curious, where are you taking the update course? I thought all training providers in the province were shut down?
> 
> training was not on the list of “essential service” that came out yesterday.


I called to confirm they're still doing the courses... they said they're an essential service, even though it doesn't appear on the list. They did advise me to being my own harness if possible, to avoid using theirs even though they said they're washing them.

I will not disclose the name.

Them being an essential service makes sense, considering without working at heights I would be out of work until they re-open... especially considering it was 3 years ago they forced these courses, meaning they're all up for renewal. I booked a month ago... March 31 was the earliest available.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> Just don't have a 15 foot shock absorbing lanyard on a 14 foot lift.
> 
> What kind of cameras?


These are just basic 2mp PTZ cameras, some ubiquity equipment, and some cinder blocks or patio stones.

I believe they're the same as these cameras I just took off a tower crane 3 weeks ago.











> I remember watching a $2K American Dynamics Ultradome I thought was snapped into the base fall about 30 feet. I never knew there was a thousand two hundred and sixty five pieces in one of those.


LOL! When I took these down the site was active (when I put them up it was a weekend...). I used a continuous loop strap and a climbing carabiner as a safety while taking them down. These cameras aren't worth 3k, but I still don't need to drop them. 140' of ladders, and multiple trips to get everything down  its definitely a learning curve, but this job on friday is no crane, only building roofs.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Curious, where are you taking the update course? I thought all training providers in the province were shut down?
> 
> training was not on the list of “essential service” that came out yesterday.


Is the hall closed? Was that on the list?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

My golf cart got stuck at work in the mud so we brought the truck over to pull it out. Couldn't find a tow rope so i used my lanyard. Before the shock absorbing part came undone the lanyard snapped where the hook attached. (maybe 100 lbs of force).

Turns out orange oil can really mess up a lanyard.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

gpop said:


> My golf cart got stuck at work in the mud so we brought the truck over to pull it out. Couldn't find a tow rope so i used my lanyard. Before the shock absorbing part came undone the lanyard snapped where the hook attached. (maybe 100 lbs of force).
> 
> Turns out orange oil can really mess up a lanyard.


What is orange oil?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> What is orange oil?
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Oil from the skin of a orange. Used in cleaning products


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

gpop said:


> Oil from the skin of a orange. Used in cleaning products


I figured it was something to do with oranges. I was thinking citrus juice... but this makes more sense lol

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Is the hall closed? Was that on the list?
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Yes, the doors are looked but there are office staff there. If someone needs something they have to make an appointment. 

All training at the hall, just like all schools, has been postponed. The minister is supposed to address the Working at heights issue as there are thousands of workers who are expired and can not take the refresher. 

And no, although it sounds like it is essential, training of any kind did not make the premier’s list.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I believe they're the same as these cameras I just took off a tower crane 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If those are Honeywell, they are an awesome camera.
As you say, not worth 3K, but great quality.
I have one at the shop, and didn't pay anywhere close to that (clearance of previous year's models)👍


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad used to say "the guy who invented those hose clamps was no dummy"


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

wcord said:


> If those are Honeywell, they are an awesome camera.
> 
> As you say, not worth 3K, but great quality.
> 
> I have one at the shop, and didn't pay anywhere close to that (clearance of previous year's models)


These are Hikvision. I don't supply them, I just install them.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Yes, the doors are looked but there are office staff there. If someone needs something they have to make an appointment.
> 
> All training at the hall, just like all schools, has been postponed. The minister is supposed to address the Working at heights issue as there are thousands of workers who are expired and can not take the refresher.
> 
> And no, although it sounds like it is essential, training of any kind did not make the premier’s list.


Well without my working at heights course, I'm out of work. Only reason I'm currently permitted on sites is because I have proof that I'm enrolled in a refresher course.

I actually had to reschedule taking some equipment off a tower crane, which rescheduled the tower crane removal. Turned out my working at heights had expired the week before... such a lovely way to find out, while trying to do a job.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well without my working at heights course, I'm out of work. Only reason I'm currently permitted on sites is because I have proof that I'm enrolled in a refresher course.
> 
> I actually had to reschedule taking some equipment off a tower crane, which rescheduled the tower crane removal. Turned out my working at heights had expired the week before... such a lovely way to find out, while trying to do a job.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Who is stopping you, the contractor? There is no rule that says your allowed to work at heights with an expired card because your enrolled in a course. Must be a site specific (contractor) rule.

Because right now, MOL inspectors are not going on sites and checking stuff like WAH cards. Right now there are bigger issues with jobsites and the inspectors are not doing anything about it either. 

Like I said there is supposed to be an announcement soon about expired working at heights certificates because there are thousands of workers in Ontario that are expired. Considering our premier just announced that construction work is essential but training is not, something has to be done ASAP.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Who is stopping you, the contractor? There is no rule that says your allowed to work at heights with an expired card because your enrolled in a course. Must be a site specific (contractor) rule.
> 
> Because right now, MOL inspectors are not going on sites and checking stuff like WAH cards. Right now there are bigger issues with jobsites and the inspectors are not doing anything about it either.
> 
> Like I said there is supposed to be an announcement soon about expired working at heights certificates because there are thousands of workers in Ontario that are expired. Considering our premier just announced that construction work is essential but training is not, something has to be done ASAP.


The contractors of the site. They have their own rules. They said that the MOL is all over them so they have to do everything by the book, no matter how ridiculous (like my card being expired by a week). They said that the MOL is okay with an expired card as long as you're signed up for the next available course and have proof.

But I dont work for the MOL, so who TF knows.

These aren't small jobs, these are werehouses and high rise buildings. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> My golf cart got stuck at work in the mud so we brought the truck over to pull it out. Couldn't find a tow rope so i used my lanyard. Before the shock absorbing part came undone the lanyard snapped where the hook attached. (maybe 100 lbs of force).
> 
> Turns out orange oil can really mess up a lanyard.



There had to be more to it than orange oil. 

The stitching should be nylon and or polyester reinforced fiber, impervious to oils and acidic cleaners.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> The contractors of the site. They have their own rules. They said that the MOL is all over them so they have to do everything by the book, no matter how ridiculous (like my card being expired by a week). They said that the MOL is okay with an expired card as long as you're signed up for the next available course and have proof.
> 
> But I dont work for the MOL, so who TF knows.
> 
> ...


FYI

They made that rule up. If your expired, you can not work at heights. I have many members who are expired right now and many contractors asking me if they can work. I have spoken with the MOL and and they confirmed that a worker can not work at heights without a valid card.

Keep in mind this was the info I received from the MOL before this Covid situation. 

Right now like I said the MOL has bigger issues and the minister is supposed to do something. I assume the expiration of 3 years will be lengthened or postponed.

I am also surprised that you can actually take the course because everyone who does the training is shut down. Well, obviously not everyone.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There had to be more to it than orange oil.
> 
> The stitching should be nylon and or polyester reinforced fiber, impervious to oils and acidic cleaners.


I don't honestly know. It could be a mix of things like UV light and cpo (cold pressed oil). I know that the oil will dissolve the soles on cheap oil resistant boots as you leave little foot prints if there is a spill.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You would think under the circumstances someone would grow some balls and make a command decision about the one week out certification and grandfather those possessing them so the work can be accomplished. _It is a certification of training. _ Just because your card is expired doesn't mean you automatically took a stupid pill.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> You would think under the circumstances someone would grow some balls and make a command decision about the one week out certification and grandfather those possessing them so the work can be accomplished. _It is a certification of training. _ Just because your card is expired doesn't mean you automatically took a stupid pill.


I said the same thing. I've worked construction my whole life, including BEFORE this whole working at heights thing was introduced. Half of the course isn't even useful to us... like anything above 10' you need to be tied off, and ladders aren't meant to be worked off of... sure, let me bring in scaffolding to change your light bulb. The course is more suited to someone like a roofer who uses ladders all day, and needs to be tied off pretty much all the time.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> You would think under the circumstances someone would *grow some balls* and make a command decision about the one week out certification and grandfather those possessing them so the work can be accomplished. _It is a certification of training. _ Just because your card is expired doesn't mean you automatically took a stupid pill.



You're talking about Canada bro!













They don't want to offend anyone....


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're talking about Canada bro!
> They don't want to offend anyone....


And OSHA is any better??


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It was Agent Orange Oil.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> And OSHA is any better??


It isn't a better or worse thing.

It was based on what a statement of wanting you guys to grow some balls and stand up.


I've heard it said people have a New York attitude, a Jersey attitude, a Philly attitude, a ghetto attitude, etc when referring to someone being loud an outspoken.............I'm yet to hear any reference to anything even remotely Canadian if terms of someone being brash, rude, or aggressive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> It was Agent Orange Oil.




So the straps have cancer? Produce birth defects? What?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It isn't a better or worse thing.
> 
> It was based on what a statement of wanting you guys to grow some balls and stand up.
> 
> ...


Loud, out spoken , aggressive. Really proud adjectives to be known for:whistling2:
I sorta like the diplomatic way of getting stuff done, rather than the rough shod manner of Americans.
Americans enjoy being the bully type (except Alaskans, they are great people )
And Montanans, oh yeah, North Dakotans and Minnesotans. 

Hey< all those states border Canada. Maybe they are more like us than the rest of the 46


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> Loud, out spoken , aggressive. Really proud adjectives to be known for:whistling2:
> I sorta like the diplomatic way of getting stuff done, rather than the rough shod manner of Americans.
> Americans enjoy being the bully type (except Alaskans, they are great people )
> And Montanans, oh yeah, North Dakotans and Minnesotans.
> ...



You failed to see I was complementing your laid back demure demeanor. 
*
You're welcome!*


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You failed to see I was complementing your laid back demure demeanor.
> *
> You're welcome!*


sorry
and that's a Canadian sorry


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

wcord said:


> Loud, out spoken , aggressive. Really proud adjectives to be known for:whistling2:
> I sorta like the diplomatic way of getting stuff done, rather than the rough shod manner of Americans.
> Americans enjoy being the bully type (except Alaskans, they are great people )
> And Montanans, oh yeah, North Dakotans and Minnesotans.
> ...


This POS bitxch is all yours if you want and it resides/represents Minnesota;
https://omar.house.gov


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

So this happened today...









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

> I sorta like the diplomatic way of getting stuff done, rather than the rough shod manner of Americans.
> Americans enjoy being the bully type (except Alaskans, they are great people )
> And Montanans, oh yeah, North Dakotans and Minnesotans.


Kind of funny because I really only see Canadian s on this site saying bully comments like "Must be an American because...." on a regular basis. It goes both ways here, just more to one side. Seems like the Canadians always have to make a comment that someone is an American because of their point of view on something. Many passive aggressive comments towards Americans. 

Just want it to be clear though. A lot of the people here who's opinions I respect greatly are Canadian. Just tired of the bashing on Americans while calling us rude in the same sentence they put down a whole country. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So this happened today...
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Oh no, did you do that? :surprise:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Oh no, did you do that? :surprise:


LOL, nope. I wasn't the one driving (I don't have a ticket for that).

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@Kevin_Essiambre BTW, I’m hearing there is going to be a 1 year extension for Working at heights training. Nothing official out yet.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> @Kevin_Essiambre BTW, I’m hearing there is going to be a 1 year extension for Working at heights training. Nothing official out yet.


Interesting. Well, as of currently, I'm still taking my renewal course unless they cancel.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> sorry
> and that's a Canadian sorry



No worries brother!


Spent a fair amount of time in the Niagara area and never met a Canadian that wasn't nice.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard a Camera fell, and bounced off the boom lift :biggrin:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> No worries brother!
> 
> 
> Spent a fair amount of time in the Niagara area and never met a Canadian that wasn't nice.


Especially the wimmenz.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

emtnut said:


> I heard a Camera fell, and bounced off the boom lift :biggrin:


Wonder how many pieces he had to count?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Especially the wimmenz.



Well I really never talked to any men in the casino....






I didn't really want to say I was contaminating their breeding stock with Sicci-Scot DNA.....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> @Kevin_Essiambre BTW, I’m hearing there is going to be a 1 year extension for Working at heights training. Nothing official out yet.


Course just sent me an email. All courses are cancelled until at least April 17th.

I kind of figured this would happen. Course is tomorrow, and here they cancel on me.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> No worries brother!
> 
> 
> Spent a fair amount of time in the Niagara area and never met a Canadian that wasn't nice.


Thanks, I will pass that on to my neighbours!

Must be the great wine, everyone has a bit of a buzz all the time!

Cheers
John


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Course just sent me an email. All courses are cancelled until at least April 17th.
> 
> I kind of figured this would happen. Course is tomorrow, and here they cancel on me.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Finally heard from the Ministry.

Here is the official extension.

https://www.ontario.ca/laws/regulation/r20096


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> Finally heard from the Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This says feb 28th to august 2017 is valid for 4 years... mine was issued on feb 22 2017, which means this is still not valid for me.

So now I officially cannot work on a construction site FFS.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This says feb 28th to august 2017 is valid for 4 years... mine was issued on feb 22 2017, which means this is still not valid for me.
> 
> So now I officially cannot work on a construction site FFS.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


You can work, just not at heights. 

Again the General may have their own rules that do not allow you on their site without it, but as far as the MOL is concerned, only people who work at heights require the training.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> You can work, just not at heights.
> 
> 
> 
> Again the General may have their own rules that do not allow you on their site without it, but as far as the MOL is concerned, only people who work at heights require the training.


All my work is on major sites that REQUIRE working at heights.... because in working at heights.

Is so ****ing stupid to make an exemption for only those after Feb 28th. Why not after jan 31?

Now I'm on the phone with the ministry of labour and again trying to book a renewal course.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welp, I got enrolled in a new course just over a month away.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Is so ****ing stupid to make an exemption for only those after Feb 28th. Why not after jan 31?


Not to be an azz here, but people who expired in January should have taken the course then. That was 2 months ago. In January and before it was very easy to take this course, like literally less than a days notice. The course is also the responsibility of the employer, not the employee so you should be getting payed to take it. Sounds like an easy half day to me. 

So no, it is not stupid to make the exception now. The exemption is because now you can’t take the course, it’s not for guys who waited until they were already expired. 

Not picking on you. I just get a lot of calls from guys who are expired, try to get on a job, get denied because they are expired and then try and give me chit because of it. I have been running this course 4 days a week since September and every class there are seats available. And these guys get a newsletter mailed to their door every month where for over a year it has said in big bold letters “call 3 months in advance to book your class”.

Again not crapping on you, just a bit of a rant.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

And didn’t the contractor say he allowed you to work as long as your booked for a class?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> And didn’t the contractor say he allowed you to work as long as your booked for a class?


Yes, and I've rebooked for a new course. The nice lady on the other end of the phone at the MOL said that they aren't clear on what will be accepted to work on a site yet. She said that some are accepting proof of enrollment, and some aren't, but with the COVID-19 pandemic they are being a little flexible to keep people working if they can. I'm sure if you do something that is blatantly against the working at heights rules, you won't be permitted to keep working.



eddy current said:


> Not to be an azz here, but people who expired in January should have taken the course then. That was 2 months ago. In January and before it was very easy to take this course, like literally less than a days notice. The course is also the responsibility of the employer, not the employee so you should be getting payed to take it. Sounds like an easy half day to me.


It is only a half day course. And yes, taking it back in January would have been a good idea, as I was hardly working back then. It would have made more sense, but I also didn't have the money to take the course, PLUS, I didn't even realize my card was going to expire near the end of February. I GENUINELY thought it expired at the end of March, but my ****ing stupid ass didn't check the ****ing card.

Oh, and as for the "employer" paying for it.... Who do I ask to pay for my course then, when I am an independent sub-contractor working for various different companies? I am both the employee and employer. I pay myself as a sole proprietor. I supply my own tools and safety equipment. I have an HST number, I have a WSIB account, and I have my own commercial liability insurance. I pay my own taxes, and I write off business expenses. So, the employer shall pay for it... that's great, except it's me, myself, and I. I pay for all my own training. My first aid Is also going to expire, but that's fine with me, as I will wait until everything with COVID-19 has settled down. I don't require to know first aid to work on the sites I work on. I'll be paying for that renewal, just as I'll be paying for my Working At Heights renewal, and paying for my Aerial Work Platform ticket, and paying for my Forklift ticket, and paying for my propane handling ticket, and paying for my CVOR, and paying for my own Gas Fitter licence, and paying for my DZ licence, and paying for my Red Seal Exam, and anything else I need/want for work... like a truck, seeing as my car doesn't cut it anymore.



> So no, it is not stupid to make the exception now. The exemption is because now you can’t take the course, it’s not for guys who waited until they were already expired.


Yes, but even back in mid February I checked the availability of the renewal courses... they had ALREADY been fully booked to almost the end of March. I didn't have a credit card handy, so I couldn't book a seat over the phone, I had to go in to book it and pay for it in person, which I did on March 9th, which by then, the next available course was March 31st, which is tomorrow. Now, what would have happened if i booked a course for say March 15th and it got cancelled due to COVID-19? My card still would have been expired even though I booked the course for the next available BEFORE it expired. 3 years ago is when they forced this course upon us, so ALL the renewal classes will be booked full for a few months. I was lucky to even get booked for the 31st, as 4 days later it was full.



> Not picking on you. I just get a lot of calls from guys who are expired, try to get on a job, get denied because they are expired and then try and give me chit because of it. I have been running this course 4 days a week since September and every class there are seats available. And these guys get a newsletter mailed to their door every month where for over a year it has said in big bold letters “call 3 months in advance to book your class”.


Ah, a reminder of some sort would have been nice. I never got one from the ministry of labour. My Dad did get one however. It was email to him... which is odd, because my email is on record with the ministry of labour as well.



> Again not crapping on you, just a bit of a rant.


I know... I'm doing the same thing. All this self isolation with nothing to do is getting to me.


Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@Kevin_Essiambre I’m sure your good. If an MOL inspector comes on site and sees you working in a lift, as long as your harness is on he will walk right by. They are more concerned with clean job sites and hand washing stations right now.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This says feb 28th to august 2017 is valid for 4 years... mine was issued on feb 22 2017, which means this is still not valid for me.
> 
> So now I officially cannot work on a construction site FFS.


Well, I guess you "officially" took a stupid pill.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm fed up with the system almost to the point of not wanting to work in construction anymore.

I called today to inquire as to whether they're offering their renewal courses yet.... the lady on the phone told me that they can't answer that as its not their department, and that I'd have to email them instead.

So I send an email asking them. No, they aren't doing refresher courses yet, but they have 3 dates over the next 1.5 months for new working at heights (which I'm going to have to take).

I'm off to a job tomorrow using my expired card...

I also desperately need to get an Aerial Work platform ticket...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> Well, I guess you "officially" took a stupid pill.


Answer me this. 

How can construction be considered essential, however, the courses that are required to work construction are not?


----------



## controlled_electric (Jul 6, 2019)

My guys did their refresher course last week in Oshawa. Not sure if any other areas are doing courses yet
https:// safecomsafety . com


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

controlled_electric said:


> My guys did their refresher course last week in Oshawa. Not sure if any other areas are doing courses yet
> 
> https:// safecomsafety . com


I'll look into it!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

KatchSim said:


> That is a big crack in the window


Thanks for that useful post, Sherlock 
lemme guess, you're earning thousands of dollars a month .... right from your own computer !!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Thanks for that useful post, Sherlock
> lemme guess, you're earning thousands of dollars a month .... right from your own computer !!!


If they are i need that info!

You know, for things I can do on my computer at home.

I HATE those spam ones that are fake. I'd delete them off the internet if I could. BAN them all!


----------

